# Need a good conceal carry holster for my XD-9 subcompact



## DeadAim

Any Suggestions?


----------



## bartledoo

I use a max tuck from white hat holsters....the best holster I have ever used. Top Notch! Honestly, you should look at them first, dont waist your time waiting on other holster companies. Reason being, dont even know its there and comfort is priority for me. I got the horse hide with the forest camo, looks great too. I got another kydex for my other S&W j frame and for my Taurus 247. I like the fact that I can use one holster for my guns which saves a ton of money. The kydex I got the S&W is the American flag and is way cool. Definitely check them out. Maxtuck.com


----------



## srommes

I just bought a Comp-Tac Minotaur MTAC iwb for my XD9sc and love it.
Inside Waistband Holsters - Minotaur Holsters - products new home - Minotaur MTAC Holster


----------



## tbone1964

for IWB is use a cross breed supertuck delux in horse hide .OWB i use a don hume 721 open top


----------



## sharpshooter

I have an XDM 3.8. I live where it gets pretty hot, so I wanted a holster I could use without having to wear double shirts to prevent the rubbing against the skin thing. I found this holster from N82tactical in NC. I love it!! I usually forget I even have it on, it's very comfortable. It has a suade back, which is very smooth against your skin. It's great for motorcycle riders http://n82tactical.com/n82store/


----------

